# pom/blue/elder



## jojo (Jun 17, 2006)

2.5 gallons naked pomegranate/blueberry 100% juice


.5 gallons invert sugar - SG 1.090


2 ounces dried elderberries


3 ounces medium toast oak chips


campden,pectic,nutrient,energizer


acid blend to .65


2 vanilla beans


R212 yeast





I have no idea how this is going to turn out.


----------



## MedPretzel (Jun 18, 2006)

Hmmm... In-the-Buff-Pomegranate


----------



## jojo (Jun 18, 2006)

for very special romantic occasions


----------



## MedPretzel (Jun 19, 2006)

Wine gone wild!!!


----------



## jojo (Jun 20, 2006)

coming along nicely - she is in a 6.5 glass carboy. plenty of room. good bubbling. very intense fruit smell. bright.


----------



## jojo (Jun 21, 2006)

Solid single layer of softened elderberries covering oak chips floating on a turbulent sea of reddish purple. The smell is gorgeous and I have too much time on my hands this morning.


----------



## jojo (Jun 23, 2006)

The ferment is waning. SG 1.020. Should do glass this weekend. I can't smell vanilla at all and am hoping it comes in. Berry/Pom is very bright.


----------



## masta (Jun 23, 2006)

Sounds good...but I can't see the pictures!


----------



## jojo (Jun 26, 2006)

hi ya masta ! sorry no pics. shes drying out. i'm thinking two weeks till another racking.


----------



## jojo (Jun 26, 2006)

got 18 gallons of naked juice for free. I was at the used book store and the lady was handing out samples. I asked why the juice was there and she said it was a donation from a local store, the due date was coming up and noone was buying it. she let me haul it all away. 6 cases, 6 half gallons each. i was floored. so i did this 3 gallon batch and another plain 6 gallon batch which is drying out. the rest i put in the freezer. it's all juice from concentrate, no preservatives. pom and blue, with apple and red/white grape. i think its gonna be good stuff.


----------



## jojo (Jun 26, 2006)

trying to think of creative ways to use the other half.


----------



## jojo (Jun 30, 2006)




----------



## jojo (Sep 19, 2006)

same lady 3 more gallons, fresh boxed. not sure who her supplier is but sure am happy to work these. setup 3 gallons last night with premier cuvee this time.





</a>


----------



## pkcook (Sep 20, 2006)

jojo,


Who makes the "Naked" juice and where does it come from?


----------



## jojo (Oct 15, 2006)

http://www.nakedjuice.com


----------



## jojo (Oct 22, 2006)

</a>


----------



## pkcook (Oct 23, 2006)

jojo,


How was the taste? I checked out the site, but there were no stores near Dayton, OH. There is no better wine than that made from free ingredients!


----------



## jojo (Oct 26, 2006)

it's mybest in taste an d its not mature yet.i made both dry and sweet batches. the dry is bright and aromatic. it's thick and dark and gotflavor that hits the nose more than anything i've done so far with fresh fruit. when it was in ferment you could smell it all over the house. haven't tried the sweet yet but i expect the same.


----------

